# Hello from another new member.



## PilotGod (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi all, just wanted to introduce myself to the masses. My name is Mike and I am currently living near Oklahoma City, but am originally from the Dallas/Ft. Worth Texas area. I stumbled across the site by chance while looking for info on aircraft that utilized "Kaufman starters" and was impressed that of all the web, the only concise information was to be found here as well as a plethora of other information that will keep me occupied for years. 
As for my forum name, it's a long story, but basically is a play on the typical Type A personality of pilots and the old joke "What is the difference between a pilot and God? God doesn't think he's a pilot!". It was given to me by my two older brothers;one is an Aerospace Engineer, the other designs Terminal Procedures for the FAA. So, as a licensed pilot in that climate, I get a fair amount of ribbing. Our holiday dinners probably should be recorded, the "arguments" are legendary.
My aviation interest has been around since I could say "airplane", but started really when one of my brothers was serving with the Navy with an F-14 squadron. I started taking flight training when I was 14 and now have a Private Pilot with Instrument rating, but have slowed a bit on working towards my Commercial. For the past few years I've worked Aviation Line and been exposed to some very unique aircraft, but always had a preference for the "Golden Age/WWII" era of flight. Every year the EAA would bring "Aluminum Overcast" in and give flights in it, last year when they had a few open seats, they grabbed those of us who were working and gave us a freebie. I've flown aircraft ranging from a Titan homebuilt to a King Air 200 and T-28 to - Extra 300L, but no flight has been more memorable then flying in a B-17 at low level over N. Texas in the freezing cold and trying to imagine what it was like to serve on one of those beauties. I can't really explain the draw to P-51's, P-38's, and F-4's over the F-16, F-15, and F-22. I guess it comes down to back then they were truely pilots, now it's more computer system operator/pilot.
Anyways, just wanted to introduce myself. I look forward to learning a lot from the plethora of information that y'all have amassed here.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 25, 2009)

Hello and welcome from England.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Sep 25, 2009)

welocome onboard-fasten seatbelt when seated  hope you will enjoy the ride here


----------



## imalko (Sep 25, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Greetings from Serbia.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi and welcome from Denmark.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. We need another 'sooner'.

Charles


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome from New Jersey


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome aboard PG

You get bonus points for having an avatar from the movie "1941".


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 25, 2009)

G'day mate, greetings from Oz and welcome


----------



## Geedee (Sep 26, 2009)

Welcome aboard Mike.

You are quite right...nothing compares with a trip in a '17...except perhaps a '51 !


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 26, 2009)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## v2 (Sep 26, 2009)

Welcome and greetings from Poland!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 26, 2009)

G'day mate!..welcome from Oz...


----------



## PilotGod (Sep 26, 2009)

ccheese said:


> Welcome to the forum. We need another 'sooner'.
> 
> Charles



No, no , no, not a "sooner". I am a Texan in Oklahoma on reconnaissance.  I may live in Red Dirt country, but I bleed Bluebonnet Blue.

Thanks to all for all the warm welcomes.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 26, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Love that avatar!! Good ol' Belushi!!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 26, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 26, 2009)

Welcome to the family mate. Fasten the seatbelt, you'll find the emergency exit here, here and here.....


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Sep 28, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 28, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, even if you are from Oklahoma! HA.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 28, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## beaupower32 (Sep 28, 2009)

Welcome from a Louisiana guy living in South Carolina! Happy Posting!


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 1, 2009)

Welcome aboard from a fellow expatriate Dallasite!


----------

